# A decade in the making



## MSnowy (Feb 19, 2021)

I've been looking to photograph a Long-eared Owl since I started photography 10 years ago. Today was the the day. I spent 5 hours with this one in a snow storm. It spent most of the time sleeping until every once in a while a Bluejay would come by and wake it up. Long-eared Owl usually hide in thick brush, so it was difficult to get good focus through the branches. Finally at the end of the day it turned to a different angle and gave me a clear shot.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm a huge fan of yours. The last one is stunning.
I wish I could find just one owl around here. Instead, I see the ugliest bird in the world today.
The Louisiana Pelican. He's goofy and clumsy looking,,,,,,,,,,has no style or grace and would eat one of your children if he could get the child into his beak.
How Pelican became the state bird here in Louisiana is the eighth wonder of the world. 
I shot him a few times and they came out well exposed , but, I trashed them because it's the ugliest bird alive.
Your body of work is excellent.  I think everyone here knows that by now.

Nominated for photo of the month.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 19, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> I'm a huge fan of yours. The last one is stunning.
> I wish I could find just one owl around here. Instead, I see the ugliest bird in the world today.
> The Louisiana Pelican. He's goofy and clumsy looking,,,,,,,,,,has no style or grace and would eat one of your children if he could get the child into his beak.
> How Pelican became the state bird here in Louisiana is the eighth wonder of the world.
> ...



Thank you. I appreciate the kind words. I don't think I've seen a Louisiana Pelican so next time post it. What's local to some people is new to those who live in different areas


----------



## nokk (Feb 19, 2021)

love the 3 close up shots of the owl's face, but honestly the whole set is friggin' awesome.  excellent work.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice set.....


----------



## Space Face (Feb 20, 2021)

Fine set and I think it's agreed the last is the standout.  Worth the wait I'd say.


----------



## RVT1K (Feb 20, 2021)

NICE!! A great story, too. 

Perhaps your new nickname should be the same as the latest Mars rover...Perseverance.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice set. I've never seen one living up north or down south so thanks for sharing.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2021)

nokk said:


> love the 3 close up shots of the owl's face, but honestly the whole set is friggin' awesome.  excellent work.


 
Thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Fine set and I think it's agreed the last is the standout.  Worth the wait I'd say.





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set.....


 
Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> NICE!! A great story, too.
> 
> Perhaps your new nickname should be the same as the latest Mars rover...Perseverance.



Ha ha After 10 years I would have waited another 3 till dark. Unfortunately another photographer spotted me and wasn’t there 10 minutes approach to close and it took off. I told him not to go past me and he could have cared less. Ya I was p’ed off. The only person that was happy was my wife because I made it home for dinner.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set. I've never seen one living up north or down south so thanks for sharing.



thanks. Supper hard to spot because they’re usually in real thick brush


----------



## PJM (Feb 20, 2021)

First, congratulations on finding him after 10 years. That is an outstanding set!  Honestly, I can not pick a favorite.  They are all great.
5 hours!  You are an inspiration.
There is one up here in one of the state parks.  It buries itself in the thick of the tree so unless you know what you are looking for it is real hard to spot, even considering its location is well known.  The park rangers have set up a perimeter of red cones around its roosting site to try and keep people from harassing it.  Still, you see foot prints in the snow where some just have to get a better shot/view.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 20, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > NICE!! A great story, too.
> ...



If another photographer ever does that again just remember ... In the forest, no one can hear your scream.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2021)

PJM said:


> First, congratulations on finding him after 10 years. That is an outstanding set!  Honestly, I can not pick a favorite.  They are all great.
> 5 hours!  You are an inspiration.
> There is one up here in one of the state parks.  It buries itself in the thick of the tree so unless you know what you are looking for it is real hard to spot, even considering its location is well known.  The park rangers have set up a perimeter of red cones around its roosting site to try and keep people from harassing it.  Still, you see foot prints in the snow where some just have to get a better shot/view.



Thank you. I think I just got super fortunate. I think it was just up off the ground because of the snowstorm. I just happened to turn my head in it’s direction and it was looking right at me. It was covered by a few branches and I had about 4” of clear shooting so I had to wait till it moved its head just right to get an eye


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 20, 2021)

I just watched a clip of the stupid woman that was tossed around by a bison mother recently because she was snapping pics with her phone too closely to the calf. Too bad the other photographer didn't have something that looked like a mouse on his head...maybe karma would have taken care of him too.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 20, 2021)

What a fantastic set. The third one is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Winona (Feb 20, 2021)

These are wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2021)

pjaye said:


> What a fantastic set. The third one is my absolute favorite.



Thank you


----------



## paigew (Feb 21, 2021)

oh wow, he is just beautiful! as are the photos!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2021)

paigew said:


> oh wow, he is just beautiful! as are the photos!



Thank you


----------



## Christo Stevenson (Feb 24, 2021)

Incredible patience and skill.!!! Especially like the full "head shot!" (#6), but the last one depicting the full bird is super too.  I had one sit in my backyard Pepper Tree for a whole day one winter in So. Ca. Desert (29 Palms). But had same issue you mentioned - too many branches in the way for good focus.


----------

